# Oeksound Soothe - been out a while. Is it helpful for orchestral?



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2020)

I love my Fab Filter plugs but this one caught my attention. Long time users - still using it? Plusses / minuses?


----------



## benatural (Jan 6, 2020)

It's great, really nice for lots of things.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2020)

benatural said:


> It's great, really nice for lots of things.




Cool. Instantly, I see it's benefit for sampled strings on 'harsh buildup' freqs so often are an issue. Perhaps also cymbals. Other uses for you? Do things feel 'decapitated'?


----------



## benatural (Jan 6, 2020)

If you push it too hard it can start to sound pretty bad, but I was also surprised to see that it can be abused quite a lot and still sound good. It also doesn't work the ways it seems when looking at the GUI so I'd make sure you watch some tutorials first


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

oeksound_Soothe ??


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> oeksound_Soothe ??



yep


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2020)

Absolutely. I love it on pianos and solo violins. Using it like a more intelligent multiband eq is fantastic for solo instruments that can have ugly frequencies build up on certain notes


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks - I have also just noticed Gullfoss - which I am trying out now as we speak and a little bit underwhelmed for the orchestral instruments (especially the harsh freqs) - for me in so many settings it brings out what I actually want to tame. :( I just need to do the 'trial' on Soothe.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2020)

Got Soothe Demo. but iffy at ~$200. 
What alternatives seem quite close in terms of FX approach ? Exciters , 'specific' multiband EQ ? 
Have so many decent FX and hopng something can approximate ......


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 6, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Got Soothe Demo. but iffy at ~$200.
> What alternatives seem quite close in terms of FX approach ? Exciters ?
> Have so many decent FX and hopng something can approximate ......




Also iffy for me at $200. Installing now and will try on the most demanding material - quartet / chamber strings.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2020)

Soothe was on sale for $99 around the holidays. I waited all last year for it. But I haven't had time to try it yet. I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 6, 2020)

I have Soothe and Gullfoss - they're different. Soothe is like a very tunable, highly intelligent dynamic de-esser, whereas Gullfoss is more of a psychoacoustic, program dependent dynamic micro-band EQ/compressor. They are both astonishing, honestly. Modern plugs are just crazy good (see also Zynaptic stuff). Soothe is, I believe, designed originally for vocals, but it's good for strings or any instrument which can tend to be harsh. Gullfoss sounds good on anything, honestly.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 6, 2020)

Also, if you can, take your time playing with Gullfoss. A/B a lot. And remember it's program dependent, and not really an eq or a compressor - I just didn't know what else to call it!


----------



## John Longley (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm primarily an ME, and I'm only a part time hobbiest composer. I think Soothe is useful for many situations in my world, but as good as it, or Izotope Spectral Shaper or the Sonnox Equivalent, they still do some subtle damage. It solves a problem, but I don't think in a VI template it has a real purpose. Certainly it can be used/abused for creative effect or in place of a read de-esser, so it's up to you of course.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello Rob
Fabfilter plugins are my "every day effects". Especially the EQ does a very good and versatile job. But also the compressor and the limiter. 
With these 3 effects I solve most of the tasks when editing my sound recordings.
All the best
Beat


----------



## VinRice (Jan 9, 2020)

Probably like everybody else here I have a stupid number of plug-ins but I find I'm almost exclusively FabFilter and Gulfoss these days, with a bit of Plug-in Alliance for colour. Soothe is great but takes a bit a of time and tweakage to get comfortable with.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 9, 2020)

VinRice said:


> Probably like everybody else here I have a stupid number of plug-ins but I find I'm almost exclusively FabFilter and Gulfoss these days, with a bit of Plug-in Alliance for colour. Soothe is great but takes a bit a of time and tweakage to get comfortable with.



Actually, it's similar for me. I also use Fab Filter ALL the time, and Gullfoss a lot. Soothe is sometimes just the ticket for certain things, and I find it's pretty fast to tune in. But really, it's an embarrassment of riches, plugins wise. So many ways to get the job done


----------



## lux (Jan 9, 2020)

Stable part of my setup, definitely recommended, expecially for small adjustments and peak fixing.


----------

